# Vee Rubber Advatage on AC



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

just mounted the new Vee- Rubber advatge tires on the AC last night, I took through the swamp for a few miles and done really well.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

who makes those tires?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Phree, I am not real sure though you can Google them they are vee-rubber advantage...the title is miss spelled and i can not edit it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks. i found them http://www.veerubber.co.th/web/home.html
i was debating whether i wanted to add them to the tire weight charts.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like overseas knock offs... haha.. I see the BigHorn, the Bear Claw, the Hole Shot, Turf Tamer, Razor.... lol...


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Looks like overseas knock offs... haha.. I see the BigHorn, the Bear Claw, the Hole Shot, Turf Tamer, Razor.... lol...


 
Right on! So far i am liking them....the price fit my buget at this time.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats always a pluss!! do they have a distributor here in the USA?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

^^^yes i bought them from the other forum i am on!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool


----------

